# clothing, accessories, and related words



## Boljon

How can I say "velvet" in Latin? Thank you!

How can I say in Latin "to fit" in "The skirt fits her well"?
("aller bien à" in French ; "jdm passen" in German)
Thank you!

How can I say "to try on" new clothes in Latin?
Thank you!

How can I say "jeans" in Latin? 
Thank you!

How can I say "cardigan" in Latin? 
Thank you!

How can I say "blouse" in Latin? 
Thank you!

How can I say "T-shirt" in Latin? 
Thank you!

How can I say "sweater" in Latin? 
Thank you!

How can I say "underwear" in Latin? 
Thank you!

How can I say "shoelace" in Latin? 
Thank you!

How can I say "pajamas / pyjamas" in Latin? 
Thank you!

How can I say "nightdress / nightgown" in Latin? 
Thank you!

How can I say "glasses" in Latin? 
Thank you!

How can I say "perfume" in Latin? 
Thank you!

How can I say "lipstick" in Latin? 
Thank you!


----------



## jazyk

The only ones I know:

velvet - amphimallum
perfume - aroma maybe


----------



## Nurnen

Hi, Bolijon


Boljon said:


> How can I say "glasses" in Latin?
> Thank you!


"Perspicilla, -orum", it's a neologism. 



> How can I say "perfume" in Latin?
> Thank you!


The "ampulla odorum" is a small perfume bottle, so "perfume" could be translated as "odor", I suppose.


----------



## Boljon

Thank you so much.
So, "odor" in Latin has two meanings "good smell" and "perfume"?


----------



## Nurnen

Boljon said:


> Thank you so much.


You're welcome!



> So, "odor" in Latin has two meanings "good smell" and "perfume"?


 
Yep! Besides the above mentioned ones, "odor" has another third meaning:

1) "smell" good or bad
2)"perfume"
3)"odour/suspicion": odor suspicionis = a vague suspicion


----------



## Boljon

Nurnen said:


> You're welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> Yep! Besides the above mentioned ones, "odor" has another third meaning:
> 
> 1) "smell" good or bad
> 2)"perfume"
> 3)"odour/suspicion": odor suspicionis = a vague suspicion


 
Thank you!


----------



## Nurnen

Boljon said:


> Thank you!


bùkèqi!


----------

